# For BittersweetEmbrace



## dixieland

Here's the pics of BFMV that I promised you.
The first pic from left to right Jay,Moose,Matt,Padge,

The second pic is one of my faves of Padge

The third pic is one of my faves of Matt


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Oh that's Padge? He looks like Matt with a slight thicker face! If you look at Matt's face from a certain angle it's kinda fat....but cute but then from another it's not....maybe he eats alot when bored...


----------



## dixieland

True,true! I never thought about that before.
The very best video to watch Padge in is Hearts Burst into Fire.He's definitely a cutie in that one!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Haha yeah i just watched that vid like two days ago! Cute song lol. I think Matt looks funny when he does a little run across the stage before a song starts. He better not run while the stage is wet from sweat of he's goin' up 

See his face here? Its quite....well it looks like he's been eating cookies



















But then here, it looks as though he's eating sour candy.



















And he's small/short. Why are the smaller guys cuter?


----------



## dixieland

You're right about the pudgy face!He looks way better with the thinner face.

And that last pic was just ehhhh.Not a one of them looked decent in that pic.They are really starting to show their age.

Normally I don't like short guys.Guys usually have to be at least 6 foot tall for me.But for these guys I'd make an exception.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

dixieland said:


> You're right about the pudgy face!He looks way better with the thinner face.
> 
> And that last pic was just ehhhh.Not a one of them looked decent in that pic.They are really starting to show their age.
> 
> Normally I don't like short guys.Guys usually have to be at least 6 foot tall for me.But for these guys I'd make an exception.


haha have you ever suggested handing Matt some facial age reduction cream?  He looks like someone had mopped the counter top with him...maybe he was tired? 

Matt just isn't one of those guys that look young lol. i don't think Neither of them are 

Pudgy, that's the word! Pudgy! HEEHEE! PUDGY  He better watch out, cuz he's starting to favor a *PUG*dy in the last pic. I love the first pic i posted. Freeze his facial actions like that and he'll dodge a bullet 

I'll go from 5 8' to......well....i like guys a few inches taller then me lol


----------



## dixieland

Really!Be like Dude here's some Oil of Olay,use it!
But really I think it's just these past few years of being on the road and the partying lifestyle it brings that's making them look kinda rough around the edges.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

dixieland said:


> Really!Be like Dude here's some Oil of Olay,use it!
> But really I think it's just these past few years of being on the road and the partying lifestyle it brings that's making them look kinda rough around the edges.


Oil Of Olay? 

That was friggin' funny, my fish was staring at me when i laughed at that one 

Maybe he'll learn from living rough when he wake's up one morning looking all poot'd out like father time








His tats will start to sag...








or Yoda . THEN we can kick him outta the closet and return him to his rightful owner since we have no more use for his looks since he won't look good while playing anymore. And when he pull's this off....









he'll throw out his back AND the guitar 

Too bad they don't have Shape Up shoes for the face. I'd order him some first class 4real. No offense Matt. But he really needs to start taking care of his "starting to sag" skin 

And if we take him in for a face lift...oh shoot....(waves hand in the "forget it" way) he'll REALLY have a *BLOATED* face!


----------



## dixieland

OMG girl your whole post had me laughing!Break him out of the closet to shred some licks on the guitar,then shove him back in again before anybody can see him.
We are just too cruel!

And what was that picture of at the bottom?????????In my wildest nightmares I hope to never see that thing again!!!!:rofl:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

dixieland said:


> OMG girl your whole post had me laughing!Break him out of the closet to shred some licks on the guitar,then shove him back in again before anybody can see him.
> We are just too cruel!
> 
> And what was that picture of at the bottom?????????In my wildest nightmares I hope to never see that thing again!!!!:rofl:


HAHA it's called TOUGH LOVE!

Be like, "*Oh that was great Matty!*" then we throw him some nasty tasteless oatmeal and STUFF him and his OATMEAL face BACK into the closet! Soon i'll have to call him Fudge face if he doesn't lay off those 'Saggy brownies"

Girl that thing was once a semi pretty lady. I don't know WHAT she did to her face but she's now a *SUPER PUDGY FACE!* 
Put a black wig on that and that'll be Matt when he hits 40


----------



## American_Pit13

This thread turned freaky real fast.


----------



## dixieland

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> HAHA it's called TOUGH LOVE!
> 
> Be like, "*Oh that was great Matty!*" then we throw him some nasty tasteless oatmeal and STUFF him and his OATMEAL face BACK into the closet! Soon i'll have to call him Fudge face if he doesn't lay off those 'Saggy brownies"
> 
> Girl that thing was once a semi pretty lady. I don't know WHAT she did to her face but she's now a *SUPER PUDGY FACE!*
> Put a black wig on that and that'll be Matt when he hits 40


Where do you get these thoughts from?Do they just pop into your head?Tasteless Oatmeal!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:Saggy Brownies!!!!!!:rofl::rofl:
I love your imagination!I don't think in a million years I would have thought of that.:rofl:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

dixieland said:


> Where do you get these thoughts from?Do they just pop into your head?Tasteless Oatmeal!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:Saggy Brownies!!!!!!:rofl::rofl:
> I love your imagination!I don't think in a million years I would have thought of that.:rofl:


heehee!! its all in my head! It's just coming out nowl!!! 

I thought we'd make him eat oatmeal since it's tasteless lol! Maybe even some chewy chicken fat along with it









 
AND cheese!









 and make him drink homemade NATURAL chocolate milk! 








with some of the mud off this lab in a spoon!









Stuff those empty, pudgy, cheeks with junk food!


----------



## Nizmo

/thread :roll:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Nizmo said:


> /thread :roll:


:rofl: Gimme something funny to talk about and i'll be up all night with you lol


----------

